

Now EPA says it can't find emails because of hard drive crash - lsh123
http://m.washingtonexaminer.com/now-epa-says-it-cant-find-emails-requested-by-congress-because-of-hard-drive-crash/article/2550199

======
lsh123
Looks like we have the new government version of "Dog Ate My Homework".

